# older carbon frame 381 to 481



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

Someone can tell me the differences between those frames kg381, kg451,kg461 and kg481.  

Thanks


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

The 381, 451 and 481 have traditional seat stays and geometry while the 461 has a wishbone rear and sloping top tube. All have aluminum lugs and the 481 has High Modulus carbon tubes. These are the main differences from what I can remember.


----------

